# Goose Jerky



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

I was wondering where a good processing company around the Fargo area is for making goose jerky? What flavors/seasonings do you prefer?


----------



## carrcreekcaller (Oct 18, 2007)

Easily done yourself. Let set overnight in a salt water solution. Wash twice, and remove all steel shot. Slice thin. Wash again, drain well. Marinade in whatever you want for 24 hrs. I hear soda breaks down the toughness alot, but I've never used it. I prefer Lawrys Hawian Marinade, but have used: worchestershire sauce, Andy's beef steak marinade, tabassco, Lawrys seasoning salt, garlic salt, onion salt, about anything is good. It appears to me that goose breasts don't absorb alot, and it is hard to get much heat in them, that is why I prefer to marinade for 24 hrs. Place meat strips on rack with a drip pan at 170 degrees for 5 hrs, turn and heat another 1-5 hrs. depending on how thin the slices are and how hard you like jerky. I always place a metal untensil in the oven door to keep it cracked a bit to let the moisture out. That's how we do it in southern Illinois, we save the processing fees and buy more shells. :thumb: .

ccc

PS, I also marinade cubed duck breast in Lawreys Hawian Marinade before wrapping with bacon, and broiling till the bacon is done. Around here Lawrey marinades go on sale about once a month for a buck apeice, so stock up while they are on sale.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

clean, grind, marinade/cure, jerky gun, dehydrator, enjoy. Buy a $80 grinder and a $25 jerky gun, a $3 bag of morton quick cure, and $5 worth of bulk seasoning. You'll be money ahead vs. taking 40-50 pounds of geese into a locker plant to get them processed at $3.50 a pound. Not to mention you don't have to mess with the transportation and tagging requirements then either.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I also make my own goose jerky. I use Hi-Mountain Wild Goose jerky mix. Cut the breasts into 1/4 inch slices. If you don't have a slicer, you can use a fillet knife. Follow the directions in the package to mix the ingredients (no liquid involved). Sprinkle the mixture over the slices on both sides, put in a zip lock bag overnight in the fridge. I have a Masterbuilt smoker (a dehydrator will work too). Smoke for 1 1/2 - 2 hours at 200 degrees. It's really pretty simple, a heck of a lot cheaper and you also have some personal satisfaction of doing it yourself.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

To answer your question, I've taken meat into Gourmet Processing in Dilworth and they are really good!


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Quack_Kills said:


> To answer your question, I've taken meat into Gourmet Processing in Dilworth and they are really good!


That's where I take my meat normally for them to make goose summer sausage. I have not tried them for jerky yet.


----------



## Wreckin Ball (Jan 6, 2012)

John and Wayne Meats I do jerky and sticks.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the sound of carrcreek's method, I'll have to try it out. :beer:


----------

